# DOS Networking using Virtual Pc 2004



## tespro (Jan 30, 2003)

I want to use Microsoft Client Networking in a DOS Virtual PC to access the server that's available in Windows 2000. 

Under Virtual PC, my understanding is that the NIC is virtual and I thought it used an Intel driver DC21X4.DOS no matter what the actual NIC might be that Windows is using. I thought I could download this driver and use the setup program for the DOS networking client. Microsoft describes something similar to this in order to use Win 3.1 with Virtual PC 2004.

But the setup program doesn't recognize that NIC driver as a driver. 

How do I get the client software running in the virtual PC to recognize the network?

Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I confess to not have tried networking in VPC, but your technique seems to be essentially correct. I used a shared folder to move stuff to/from the MS-DOS session.


----------



## cookjeremiah (Aug 26, 2006)

Tespro, I think I found your question on Eworkmarkets also. I think that is you. Anyway, I solved your problem and I left you my contact info on eworkmarkets, call me or email me.

I got virtual PC 2004 running MSDOS using the MS DOS Network stack and can map a drive from this Virtual Machine to the Windows 2000 host machine, no problem, all over tcp/ip

Give me a ring


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Any particular reason you don't just post the solution here? The value of these forums is having the solutions of issues that are posted included in the thread.


----------

